# New Accucraft 7/8ths Decauville Type 1 3T 040 from The Train Department



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

New Accucraft 7/8ths Decauville Type 1 3T 040

http://www.thetraindepartment.com/…/accucraft-american-1-1…/

Accucraft Trains and The Train Department is pleased to announce this locomotive in 7/8ths to the 1 foot (1:13.7) scale live steam. Careful measurements were taken with the assistance of Hannes Paling to ensure the model closely matches this beautifully preserved loco. Our thanks and appreciation to both David Fletcher and Jay Kovac of The Train Department in the US for their assistance in the development of this model and to Hannes who without his help would not be what it is today.

By the late 1800s, France’s Decauville Manufacturing Company had established themselves as builders of reliable and 
simple to operate narrow gauge steam locomotives. Many of their designs were intended for use in agricultural, mining, 
and light industrial settings. One such loco was a Decauville Type 1, 3-ton 0-4-0T built in 1899, construction #302, for 
the Dombe Grande Sugar Estates in what was then the Portuguese territory of Angola. The loco was named “Bathala”. In 
1930, after three decades of dependable operation, “Bathala” was placed in a museum on the company’s grounds. This 
act ultimately led to her survival from the civil war and turmoil which impacted that country decades later.
After being “found” again in 2003, and after nearly two years of negotiations, the loco finally made its way to Johannes-
burg. In what is perhaps a world record for locomotive restoration, the work was completed in only four months! “Batha-
la” can now be found operating at the Sandstone Steam Railroad in Bloemfontain, Free State, South Africa. 


Specs:
32/45mm regaugeable
8.2" long 4.3" wide 7.2" tall
Cylinders 7/16" Bore Walschaerts Valve Gear 85% cutoff
Boiler with sightglass and goodall
Runtime 40mins+ on fuel (Boiler lasts 20-25mins)
Maroon with Yellow lining
Green with Yellow lining 
Black with Red lining
Loco is 1650.00 USD Shipping should be about 125.00 USD international and 35.00USD domestic.
A deposit of 200.00USD is required to reserve the loco. Production is planned before year end.

Better images to follow once I receive go though it and photogtaph. I will be showing the model at the 16mm AGM in the UK and will not be attending York large scale show this year.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems the link went south when I hit submit.

http://www.thetraindepartment.com/accucraft-live-steam/accucraft-american-1-13-7/


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

We look forward to hosting the engineering sample on our stand at the National Garden railway Show in April. UK RRP £1475.00.

Graham.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jason, Bathala is as cute as a button. A small locomotive for 7/8" scale being only 8.2" long.
What are the running characteristics for such a small boiler? Is it easily run at a sedate speed? 
Does it come with name plates 'Bathala'?
Tempting...

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Andrew, it is cute, but it would be more fun in 6" scale, even 4"...The boiler would be big enough then;-)! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

As Jay is out on the road at the moment, I'll answer. As locos go, they dont get much smaller (well some), but in 7/8th its a very viable product. The boiler is approx 2" diameter, 5.3" long. I wouldn't expect its size/capacity to be too much different to Roundhouse Billy or the like. I'm sure we'll see videos soon of its operation, but I would expect it to be steady. Its not that small a model, pretty similar to Roundhouse loco sizes.

We've run the model as a stock Type 1 Decauville, including its original linework (not as restored). There are no Bathala plates with the model, just the Decauville plate on the cab side.

David.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks David.

Andrew


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

We had the chance to look at the loco yesterday - gorgeous! We will have the engineering sample on our stand at Peterborough in a week's time. You can see the full spec on our website here.








Graham.


----------



## pappde (Jan 21, 2014)

I am sooooo happy that this locomotive is coming out!
It can not arrive soon enough!
It just looks fantastic. I feel like a little kid again. Waiting for Christmas.
Denes


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Graham, I saw it on Accucraft UK stand and I second your opinion that it is gorgeous. I particularly admired accurate reproduction of the running gear and the cylinders;-)... with prototypical slopes, etc. Lots of nice detailing on the side tanks and boiler domes really stand out and make this engine look great. It looks large, and will definitely be a hit with 7/8th enthusiasts, although I maintain that in 6" or 4" or even 3" scale it would be even more fun (but for a different crowd). Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

pappde said:


> I am sooooo happy that this locomotive is coming out!
> It can not arrive soon enough!
> It just looks fantastic. I feel like a little kid again. Waiting for Christmas.
> Denes


And I'm still waiting for it to show up so I can review and get revised to start production! Going on May now. Hoping its left the UK finally. 

Denes since your only 40 mins from me you are welcome to come see. Of course there is no easy way to get from Princeton to Hazlet


----------



## pappde (Jan 21, 2014)

Kovacjr said:


> And I'm still waiting for it to show up so I can review and get revised to start production! Going on May now. Hoping its left the UK finally.
> 
> Denes since your only 40 mins from me you are welcome to come see. Of course there is no easy way to get from Princeton to Hazlet


I have to take you up on that.
Please let me know when it is back.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

So its debut on video, long awaited. Also you will notice small details and touchup paint to portray its actual production look.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Some new images after much paint correcting and touchup


----------

